# Advice for buying furniture PLEASE



## AussieIrish (Feb 9, 2010)

HI there,
My husband and I are moving to Mexico City in a few weeks time. We wont be bringing any furniture with us. I have read in a few forums about how cheap it is to have custom made furniture. Is that true?I cant find the thread I was reading.

I have also heard that there are a number of areas outside MC that specialize in hand crafted furniture. Any idea of where they may be?  And what you would expect to pay for a good comfortable sofa.

We are buying a few basic pieces from people we know of who are leaving Mexico city, but we expect to be "camping" out for a while in our apartment until we find a good sofa, dining suite etc...

Or if ordering custom built pieces is not recommended, then could any one give me some names of good Stores that we could check out. Our relocation agents are looking into apartments in the Polanco area.

I am TRYING to comes to terms with selling our house full of great furniture by getting geared up for filling our new home with new beautiful pieces.... 

Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated.

Jackie


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We've done it twice, having sold our first Mexican house fully furnished, as is common practice here. In both cases, most of the furniture was made for us by local craftsmen, to our specifications as to size and carving details. You must simply visit the various shops and look at the samples and their photo catalogs. If you want a piece of a certain size, to fit a certain spot; no problem. You may also select carving patterns, finish, hardware, etc. It doesn't cost any more than buying something off the floor. Comfortable couches and other stuffed furniture can be more of a challenge, so sit a while in anything that you might like and consider if you want one made in another fabric, softer, harder, more angle to the seat or back, etc. Most makers can accomodate your wishes. It takes some footwork, but it is part of your new adventure.


----------

